# Hmmm, Havenese or Chinese Crested?



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I sent two Havs to the groomers today and got two Chinese Cresteds in exchange.  I was in the process of cording Shadow and it really wasn't going well so I decided to cut to the chase and get the mats cut off. Both got shaved but with hair on their ears and end of their tails. They look adorable but completely different! I was a nervous wreck leaving them and Shadow got a little panicky and left a nice poop on the floor of the groomer's. But they did really well, got their nails cut which we have been really afraid to do, those black nails and scared dogs don't make for a good nail cutting experience for us or them so the nails got too long and I was afraid they'd hurt themselves. 

However, as we were leaving and got to the car, Jesse panicked when I opened the car door and jumped back, right out of his collar. We then had RLH in the parking lot. I grabbed Shadow in my arms and tried to grab Jesse; he would go down for me but when I would reach for him he would jump up and run again. This is in a busy shopping area and I was so scared he'd get hit. A very nice man helped me get him. With so much hair off of his neck his collar had loosened enough that he could pull his head right out. Next time, if there is a next time, I will check the collar. The man even tightened the collar on both of them for me. I thought I would have a breakdown when I got home with them. 

The good news was that only onen threw up in the car on the way there and neither threw up coming back. But they are really scared of the car so we are going to take them out every day, walk to the car, open the door and get in and then back out with a little treat. 

DH took photos but hasn't uploaded them to the computer yet. I hope I can figure out how to do a before and after for you to see them. You'll see how spotted Jesse's skin is, white with gray spots.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the photos! Glad it seemed to go pretty well.

When you practice going in the car, I'd treat them while they are IN the car, not after they get out. You don't want them to associate getting OUT of the car with the goodies.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Chere:

Since the boys still seem to be a little frightened of stuff you might want to get them harnesses. Or a collar called a Martingale (I may not have spelled it right) neither one of those are easy to slip

Can't wait to see pictures of the boys-tell them Auntie Pat sends them hugs and kisses.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Your Hav can really give you a scare when they slip away! Dexter did the same thing after he was groomed, but not in a parking lot! 

I am so glad your Hav is safe! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yikes! I just finished reading about Geri and Milo's mishap and it turning out o.k., but man, these moments are so darn scary! I am paranoid about getting the dogs in and out of the van, constantly holding their leashes tightly, telling them to 'stay' and 'wait'... I've heard too many horror stories and now this. I am SO glad your boys are o.k. Chere! 

We'll be waiting for those pics!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, another scary incident. So glad Jesse is safe and sound. I am sure the boys are adorable with or without hair. It will grow back soon enough. For now, they can be nice and comfortable in the summer heat.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So glad Jesse is okay. Pictures?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> So glad Jesse is okay. Pictures?


Ditto to what Marianne said.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

If your dog has short hair, harness is the way to go!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just feel more secure having them in harnesses in case they pull hard on the leash or something. No worries about them slipping out of them either. Collars are so cute and I look at them all the time but haven't bought them.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank goodness for that nice man to come to your rescue. It is so scary when something like that happens. I was pumping gas one day with my door opened and saw Smarty walking across the pump isle. It can happen so fast.

Can’t wait to see the photos……..


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

When we knew we were getting them I bought harnesses; they were so scared that we couldn't even get them on the dogs. Then we really let their hair grow out and, with Jesse especially, the hair length was a real problem. I think I gave the original harnesses away but I will buy more. They are very slippery now with the short hair, even more than before. Today I put the leash on them like Cesar Millan does so the dog walker could walk them; that seems to work very well as they have both the collar and the looped leash. Jesse was either cold last night or upset as he did a fair amount of trembling; we got a little blanket and put on him. Today they are bouncing all over the place , up and down on the furniture, even Shadow who usually doesn't do much of that. They seem fine but I am traumatized, practically, from our adventure


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have step in harnesses that I buy on PetEdge, they're inexpensive and easy to use. You lay the harness on the floor and just have the dog step into the loops, pull them up the leg and fasten over their back. Much easier than the ones that have to go over their heads!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Ann, thank you so much for the information on the Pet Edge step-in harness. I have a catalog so will order those. What size did you use for your dogs? Mine weigh 10 and 11 lbs. (well, perhaps a pound of hair came off )


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I just feel more secure having them in harnesses in case they pull hard on the leash or something. No worries about them slipping out of them either. Collars are so cute and I look at them all the time but haven't bought them.


Ann, collars will help should either of your boys run off (with or w/o their harnesses on). What if the leash slips from your hands? I have had a collar and ID tag(s) on Ricky since we brought him home at 9 weeks. He'll be 3 this summer. I am too afraid he could run off and have no ID on him whatsoever. Sammy's had the same since we brought him home at almost 8 months - and he'll be 3 this summer too.

Rounded leather collars (cheap at Pet Edge!) are great for long hair because there is very little, if any matting. I find the flat leather or nylon collars can create some knots and the ones lined with fleece are the worst - at least for Ricky and Sammy.

The only time I remove their collars are when I brush them and bathe them. They go back on as soon as I'm done, before they even get down from their grooming table. Like I said, I'm too afraid! lol


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj, I'm surprised to read you have collars on your boys! I haven't on Tucker because of probable matting issues. I do have a rolled collar I've been planning on leaving on him when I leave him with my brother for a week. I figured I'll just come home to terrible matts. It's nice to read this and see that maybe it won't be too bad.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri~ Last year I left Tori w/my DD and her family for a week. She, like Tucker, was in a pretty full coat (I believe Marj keeps Ricky and Sammy cut shorter). I left strict instructions for them to not take off her rolled leather collar at all, in case she managed to get out. Although my DD says she brushed Tori a few times while we were gone (she has 4 kids and honestly, I was surprised she managed to fit in any brushing, ) I do believe she did brush her because Tori didn't really have many mats anywhere on her, _except_ where the collar had been. OH-MY-GOODNESS!  The mats around her neck/behind her ears were atrocious! It took me three days to get them all out 

I hope your story/experience will be different.

BTW~ Nature's Specialities _Super_ E-Z DeMATT is worth every penny!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My guys are both microchipped and their harnesses have ID tags on them, even the harnesses for the FidoRido have ID tags.

We had a collar on Scooter when he was small and forgot to take it off one night. It got caught in the grating of the crate and I have never heard such a horrible noise. He was terrified and thrashing around, it was the middle of the night and we were freaking out. My husband broke the ring on the ID tag because that's what was caught. Since then we haven't kept collars on them, I'm too afraid.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Chere, so sorry for your terrifying experience! Two dogs at a time always make me nervous . . . much more challenging. I just got Jackson a nice thick nylon collar that I love. I did tighten it yesterday as it seemed too loose. I also use a heavy harness on him in the car . . . it works in his car seat or a seatbelt, and then a lot of times when we are going somewhere, I just leave the harness as well as the collar on to walk him. The harness is by Travelin Dog (I found a cheap one on Amazon - size small - Jackson is 15 pounds), and it has padding on his chest which I really like. I am not so crazy about the Travelin Dog Car Seat, but the harness is the sturdiest I have ever seen, and several friends have commented on the quality.

I have looked for a good rolled collar as the flat ones do mat the hair, but I understand some of them can bleed if they get wet. Any good brand suggestions? I do not leave one on Jackson in the house since our yard is fenced.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Link for Travelin Dog harness:

http://www.amazon.com/Good-Pet-Stuff-Travelin-Harness/dp/B0009YWKRS


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sheri~ Last year I left Tori w/my DD and her family for a week. She, like Tucker, was in a pretty full coat (I believe Marj keeps Ricky and Sammy cut shorter). I left strict instructions for them to not take off her rolled leather collar at all, in case she managed to get out. Although my DD says she brushed Tori a few times while we were gone (she has 4 kids and honestly, I was surprised she managed to fit in any brushing, ) I do believe she did brush her because Tori didn't really have many mats anywhere on her, _except_ where the collar had been. OH-MY-GOODNESS!  The mats around her neck/behind her ears were atrocious! It took me three days to get them all out
> 
> I hope your story/experience will be different.
> 
> BTW~ Nature's Specialities _Super_ E-Z DeMATT is worth every penny!


Oh, bummer! I just found your post, Leslie. Bad mats, still...was hoping that the rolled collar might be the answer. Oh, well, I think I still need to leave his collar on when I leave him with my brother, just in case. I'd rather spend three days working out mats that lose him forever.

You mention the E-Z DeMatt...I'll look into that before I leave. I have a tiny bottle of something called "EZ DeSHED", but, don't have the DeMatt. Thanks for the suggestion.

Tori is SO pretty--love her coat.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, I didn't realize you could have an ID on a harness. Great idea! I don't blame you fearing collars on all the time after Scooter's trauma. Poor little guy!  

Sheri, my guys are pretty long now - not like Tucker, but a good length - and I am just too worried not to keep a collar on. They are rolled leather, as I said, and I got them at Pet Edge for about $6-7. Of course, my guys are black, so I haven't noticed any bleeding at all, that is if there is any. Who knows? I remove the collar for every grooming session, but it goes right back on. I have noticed a lot fewer matts with the rolled collar than any other and just love them.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Thought I'd add that after two weeks the dogs look adorable; we can really see their pretty faces and those wonderful, soft eyes. Their little bodies look so streamlined. And they are showing us a ton more affection since we don't have a comb or brush in our hands! For us, this was a very good choice even though I about fainted when I first saw them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

And the pictures are where exactly???? :cheer2:


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Here's a link to their pictures right after the groom; they have grown out a bit now and the hair looks very wavy. I don't know the difference in the coat types so I can't say what type coats they actually have. I know Shadow is super soft and mats at the blink of an eye. Jesse's coat stands way out when he is brushed. http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k253/Chere_02/Dogs/


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're very cute!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

They look so good!! even if they are nekkid!


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

I was hoping to see their pics! They sure look like they have lost at least a pound!

I wonder if they can run even faster now that they're nekkid!!! :biggrin1:


----------

